# Huawei p9 lite completely crashed and unreponsive



## lux94 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey, today I was casually browsing internet on my huawei p9 lite phone when suddenly, the screen completely froze. At first, it became unreactive to touch, although music was still playing in background, but after a short while, it stopped as well. I pressed the screen lock button and screen went black. Now I can't turn it back on no matter what. I tried force restarting it by holding power button for 10 seconds, but nothing happened. I tried other combinations like soft & hard reset ( volume up or down + power button) or all of buttons together, but with no avail. Even though, at the time of crashing, battery level was 53%, I tried connecting it to the charger (several actually) and it's still unresponsive, not even the flickering notification light at the upper right corner. I tried removing SIM card and putting it back in place, but nothing happened as well . I suspect that the phone might actually still be turned on but crashed so badly, that it's not responding to anything. Can you suggest me any other possible solutions for this problem? Could this be hardware problem? Should I contact phone seller for refund? This phone is like 5 days old and hasn't been dropped or endured any impact whatsoever. It is also unlikely that I could have downloaded some sort of viruses or other malware.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

5 days old means you should be returning it or at minimum calling the manufacturer for warranty service or replacement.


----------

